# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  طلب ترجمة لمؤلف مخطوط تفهيم السامع جمع الجوامع

## أبو الصافي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الأكارم

هل من مساعدة في الحصول على ترجمة للشيخ شهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد بن محمد السفيري الحلبي الشافعي

علما أنه صاحب مخطوط (( تفهيم السامع جمع الجوامع ))

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

*ترجمة السفيري*
*نسبه وموطنة ومذهبه*
*هو: شمس الدين محمد بن الشيخ زين الدين عمر بن الشيخ شهاب الدين السفيري الحلبي الشافعي، الإمام العلامة ولد بحلب سنة سبع وسبعين وثمانمائة.*
*وعرف به ناسخ كتابه هذا فقال: العالم العلامة والبحر الفهامة المحدث شيخ الإسلام شمس الدين محمد بن أحمد بن زين الدين بن شهاب الدين السفيري.*
*ثم قال: السفيري الأصل، حلبي المنشأ، الشافعي المذهب.*
*شيوخه وعلمه وسفره في تحصيل العلم*
*ومن أشهر شيوخه الحافظ الإمام جلال الدين السيوطي المتوفى سنة911هـ، ونقل عنه كثيراً في شرحه على صحيح البخاري.*
*والعلاء الموصلي.*
*والكمال ابن أبي شريف.*
*وكمال الدين محمد بن علي القاهري الشافعي قاضي قضاة الشافعية بالديار المصرية، الشهير بالطويل، قال صاحب الشذرات: وأخذ بحلب عنه الشمس السفيري.*
*وخليل بن نور الله المعروف بمنلا خليل الشافعي نزيل حلب، قال صاحب الشذرات: وأكب على القراءة عليه بها جماعة منهم الشمس السفيري.*
*والبدر السيوفي، وغيرهم.*
*وأما عن طلبه للعلم وإقباله عن شيوخه فقد قال نجم الدين الغزي في كتابه الكواكب السائرة، فقد أدرجه في الطبقة الثانية وقال: لازم العلاء الموصلي والبدر السيوفي في فنون شتى، وقرأ على الكمال بن أبي شريف في حاشيته على شرح العقائد النسفية، ورسالة العذبة له، وقدم مع أخيه الشيخ إبراهيم بن أبي شريف إلى دمشق فأجاز له ولبعض الدمشقيين، ثم إلى حلب فقرأ عليه بها رسالة مختصر الرسالة القشيرية له، وقرأ على أبي الفضل الدمشقي في شرحه النزهة في الحساب، وعلى الشيخ محمد الداديخي في شرح الشاطبية لابن القاصح، وعلى غيره.*
*ودرس بالجامع الكبير بحلب، والعصرونية، والسفاحية، وجامع تغري بردي، وسافر إلى القاهرة سنة سبع وعشرين وتسعمائة، واجتمع بها بشيخ الإسلام زكريا الأنصاري، وحضر الصلاة عليه لما مات في تلك السنة، واجتمع بآخرين منهم: الشيخ نور الدين البحيري، وصحب في صغره الشيخ عبد القادر الدشطوطي، حين قدم**حلب، وفي كبره الشيخ شهاب الدين الأنطاكي.*
*تلامذته الذين أجازهم*
*للسفيري تلامذة أجازهم لما اجتمعوا به وحملت لنا المراجع اسمين فقط.*
*فقد أجاز علاء الدين أبا الحسن علي بن سليمان بن أحمد بن محمد المرداوي السعدي ثم الصالحي الحنبلي.*
*وعبد العزيز بن عبد الواحد بن محمد بن موسى المغربي المكناسي المالكي وحدث أنه لما زار بيت المقدس ودمشق في سنة 951 هـ، ثم ورد حلب فاستجاز بها شمس الدين السفيري، وموفق الدين ابن أبي ذر.*
*مؤلفاته*
*له غير شرحه لصحيح البخاري كتاب بعنوان: «تحفة الأخيار في حكم أطفال المسلمين والكفار» ذكره صاحب كشف الظنون.*
*وفاته*
*توفي رحمه الله تعالى سنة ست وخمسين وتسعمائة (منقول )* (1) انظر ترجمته في: الأعلام للزركلي (1/317) ، *.*

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

* شرح الشيخ أحمد بن محمد بن محمد بن علي الحلبي الشافعي في كتابه " تفهيم السامع جمع الجوامع " منه نسخة خطية في المكتبة الأزهرية برقم (1786) .ويعكف بعض الطلاب على تحقيقه واظنه الان انتهى منه والله اعلم 
ودراسة وتحقٌيق لكتاب ) تفهٌم السامع جمع الجوامع  منأول المخطوط إلى تمام مباحث الكتاب عدد اللوحات اثنتان وسبعون لوحة للباحث هانً محمود علً نعمان القدسً
واكمل تحقيق المخطوطة في رسالة ماجستير الباحث في القسم نفسه عبد الله عبد المعطًي*

----------


## أبو الصافي

السلام عليكم
الأخ الفاضل الموقر

هذه الترجمة التي ذكرتها ليست ترجمة للشهاب السفيري؛ وإنما هي ترجمة لحفيده الشمس السفيري.

ثم إنني أعرف بأن هناك من يحقق هذا المخطوط في مصر،

وما أريده هو ترجمة مؤلف المخطوط فقط.
فإن كان لديك وسيلة مساعدة للوصول إليها أو إلى من يحقق هذا المخطوط.

وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك في جهودك.

----------

